
Jailbreak your iPhone? iBookstore purchases may be unreadable - Hagelin
http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2011/02/ibooks-to-jailbreakers-no-yuo.ars
======
chapel
"But Apple appears to be within its legal rights to prevent a jailbroken
device from decrypting DRM content, and it may actually be obligated to do so
in its agreements with publishers."

Then why does the Kindle app work on Android and Jailbroken iOS devices? Or
Netflix on said iOS devices? I understand the need to keep security in check,
but the way Apple tries to lock people out of their phones, even though it is
entirely legal now, just seems backwards.

*I am an Android supporter and have a Google Nexus One, for the specific reason I could unlock it officially.

